# I broke down and bought one



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

Finally got sick and tired of the brute over heating after the first mudhole and then having to stop every 20 min to let her cool down, even with the fan switch on constantly temp gauges just climbs with a little mud. So I just orderd the Highlifter rad and will be putting it in the stock location.....I like the front rack space to much to put the rad up there. The rad should be here next weekend:rockn:. I will also be putting an exhaust snorkel on the stock exhaust, sometimes it dies under water (but I restart it befor water has a chance to get in. One thing I have noticed latley is that there is a hesitation at varying parts of acceleration it comes and goes but no backfiring or sputtering, its almost like a cylinder dropping out and kicking back in but I cannot figure it out! It will act this way but still get to top speed, it is very frustrating when I punch it in a hole and there is the lack of power for a second. I have snorkels, uni style air filter and a PCV with stock map(no maps out for my mods yet) I have yet to mod/buy exhaust pipe. Any thoughts?


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Awesome. I was thinking about getting one as well. I also like my fron track space too much to re-locate. Be sure to take some pics and let us know how it turns out. You can be my guinea pig.


----------



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

Dumb question, what makes the HL rad so much better if its still in the stock postion?


----------



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

*from the Highlifter site*

This is what they have to say about it!

The High Lifter Triple-Flow Radiator has 14 louvered fins per inch. This is compared to 18 fins per inch on a stock unit. What does this mean to you? It means that our replacement unit allows air to flow more freely through the coils, cooling the fluid more efficiently. This also allows mud and particles to flow more freely through the fins and cuts down on clogging...and makes this unit much easier to clean!

Finally, a stock unit circulates coolant only once before sending it back to the engine. The High Lifter Triple-Flow Radiator is JUST THAT! It circulates THREE FULL TIMES before sending back to the motor. So, the coolant is three times as cool as the stock unit...making it three times less likely for your ATV to overheat in the mud!

Also, the stock fan is rather light duty...so, we've replaced it with a better one!

High Lifter’s fan is almost 3 times more powerful. It draws 6.1 amps and pulls air so strongly through the radiator that it expels debris that would otherwise remain in the fins. It is the most powerful fan we could use with existing components. The circuit breaker has been upgraded to insure that the fan sensor will function well. This combination creates superior airflow and greater cooling power


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

basically mud cant get stuck in it as easily which makes sense. How much is one of their radiators? With my luck if i relocated my raditor i'd roll the **** thing and mess up my radiator and i've never ever rolld mine haha.


----------



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea! might have to add that to the list one of these days.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

They aren't lying about the fan either. That thing is serious. Sometimes I have to turn it off to talk.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

One thing about mud with ANY company's radiator is that it will stick in the passageways causing overheating and that condition is one of the worst for these Kawi motors. If you're not going to relocate it, then be close to a pressured water source. Even a stock relocated radiator runs 200 to 215 degrees before the fan kicks on. With these small radiators, a little mud and that water temperature can climb to a critical stage real fast. If you're going to leave the radiator in its' original mounting position, then its' best to get an accurate temperature guage for monitoring. I can tell you that if you rely on the idiot light on the instrument panel to come on, that may be too late to save you from major engine damage.


----------



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

I do have a coolant temp gauge but the fan does not kick on till around 220-225 and the over temp light comes on at 240! which scares the hell outta me! but has happened maybe 10-15 times now and its BS! I have had enough!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

what about stock rad , would you be interested in selling


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

somewhere there's a thread about mounting one in the stock location, might be in the how-to section. Something about it doesnt line up perfectly & you have to kinda fab a little mount tab...


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I've had the VDI Copperhead on for a couple of rides now and the fan will come on at approx 200 and cool to 180. I feel a lot more comfortable at these temps than the elevated ones especially with summer coming on.


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes it is in the how to section it is the mounting bolts


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> somewhere there's a thread about mounting one in the stock location, might be in the how-to section. Something about it doesnt line up perfectly & you have to kinda fab a little mount tab...


Correct me if I am wrong but it was my understanding that the how-to was for the universal HL Rad. Don't they have one for the Brute?


----------



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

Y2DJ said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but it was my understanding that the how-to was for the universal HL Rad. Don't they have one for the Brute?


On their site it is listed under the kawasaki bruteforce so I'm guessing its specifically for it but I'm not worried if I have to make/mod a mount. I read the how-to section about the rad and it seems pretty straight forward. :bigok:


----------



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

rmax said:


> what about stock rad , would you be interested in selling


Possibly not shure yet, but I'm in Canada and shipping would prob be alot


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I think if u buy a rad. for the brute from HL its a kit with the extra tabs and everything u will need to mount it


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I had one on my Red Brute that in stock location. It does keep it cooler but it clogged up just as easy as the stock one. I know you like your rack space...but I think you would be better off with it on the rack. I mean its your bike and I don't know how you ride...not trying to change you mind....just letting you know how it worked out for me. I wished It would have been on the rack....cause I had the same problems with the HL triple flow...except it just took it a few more minutes to get hot.


----------



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I had one on my Red Brute that in stock location. It does keep it cooler but it clogged up just as easy as the stock one. I know you like your rack space...but I think you would be better off with it on the rack. I mean its your bike and I don't know how you ride...not trying to change you mind....just letting you know how it worked out for me. I wished It would have been on the rack....cause I had the same problems with the HL triple flow...except it just took it a few more minutes to get hot.


 

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH:aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4:
Well if I have to I will, but I am going to try it in the stock location first and and finish getting my oil cooler done and hopefully those 2 together will keep her runnin cooler for alot alot longer hopefully


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

has anyone tried running 2 radiators? the original in the stock location and a 2nd mounted on the rack so they work in series. the stock can am radiators are alot thicker than a stock brute and a hell of a lot cheaper than a highlifter one.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

jrfonte said:


> has anyone tried running 2 radiators? the original in the stock location and a 2nd mounted on the rack so they work in series. the stock can am radiators are alot thicker than a stock brute and a hell of a lot cheaper than a highlifter one.


:thinking: I wonder if that would work... If so, that would be nice. Good Idea man.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

yea a buddy of mine asked me one day what i thought would be the best way to keep his 650sra from over heating and thats what i come up with. just get a 2nd rad ( like the can am one because there basically the same as the brute just thicker core and the mounting tabs are on the sides instead of the top not to mention cheaper only about $180.00 vs an aftermarket one $$$) and mount it on the rack in series after the stock one with a high powered fan (like a 12" aux one for a truck they fit the rads well) and an adjustable controller for it to turn it on and off automatically and he shouldnt have any problems after. itll hold more water and it travels farther through the rads before it goes back into the engine allowing it to cool off more.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

*rad*



xr650r said:


> Possibly not shure yet, but I'm in Canada and shipping would prob be alot


 
still would be interested i will check on shipping charges


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

I have also thought about buying a can am rad and replaceing the factory with it (relocateing)... If you ran two rad's there is prolly a high chance of haveing a huge air pocket?? (idk just saying) I have thought about this as well... I have a buddy that hits what I hit and his seems to not run as hot as the brute.. He has a can am 800R xt..


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

im thinking about one aswell i just wish it was cheaper


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

jrfonte said:


> has anyone tried running 2 radiators? the original in the stock location and a 2nd mounted on the rack so they work in series. the stock can am radiators are alot thicker than a stock brute and a hell of a lot cheaper than a highlifter one.


 I was thinking the same thing. Also In the strait sections of coolant line, replace the rubber with Aluminum or Copper tubing, The tubing would radiate heat out of the water as well.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i remember reading last year around this time that someone had just picked up a 2nd rad to install but dont ever remember hearing the out come.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Here is mine on the rack.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I just mounted one on my '08 this weekend in the stock location.Although listed as for a Brute,it is still a universal kit.Linig up the top mounting bolts was a *****.The instructions that came with it were mixed between a brute and a grizz.I had two pages of brute and two last pages for grizz.WTF!!!Although the part of the instructions I had do nothing but confuse the crap out of you....it instructs you to extend the wiring for your fan sensor and gives you the wire to do so,but does not mention that EFI models do not have this sensor.Hl also claims to include the rubber washers in the kit,which they do not.So,I modified my stock ones to work.Although I am happy with the purchase,come on HL...you're getting good money for this product.Get it together with the instructions and parts that are "supposed" to be included.


----------



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> I just mounted one on my '08 this weekend in the stock location.Although listed as for a Brute,it is still a universal kit.Linig up the top mounting bolts was a *****.The instructions that came with it were mixed between a brute and a grizz.I had two pages of brute and two last pages for grizz.WTF!!!Although the part of the instructions I had do nothing but confuse the crap out of you....it instructs you to extend the wiring for your fan sensor and gives you the wire to do so,but does not mention that EFI models do not have this sensor.Hl also claims to include the rubber washers in the kit,which they do not.So,I modified my stock ones to work.Although I am happy with the purchase,come on HL...you're getting good money for this product.Get it together with the instructions and parts that are "supposed" to be included.


 
I hear yah man I mounted mine this past weekend as well and those top mounts are not fun to get lined up! I also tossed the instructions out the door both the yamaha and brute ones:aargh4:. AND no rubber bushings they talked of either, mabe one guy got the install kit and got ALL the bushings cause the packager's messed up:nutkick:. I do have to say the rad is sweet looking and does keep my temps alot lower, also installed my oil cooler the same night so that factors in to. The fan pulls alot of air! the lights dim just a little when it kicks on at idle.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

XR650R
Did you put your radiator shroud back on?I'm thinking of leaving mine off.I haven't put the plastic back on yet 'cause I'm gonna snorkle it out next.But I'm considering not putting the shroud back on because it doesn't fit too good and it would be easier to access the rad cap.Just a little worried about exposure to damage.


----------



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

I took the shroud off, mainly because I put the rad in without taking any plastics off so I had to cut the shrouds off. I like the access to the rad cap and since the fan totally covers the rad at the back I'm not worried about debris hitting it, the rad looks like its pretty darn tough. I will take some pics tonight if I get a chance.


----------



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

here are some pics!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I was thinking the same.I'm gonna leave mine off also.


----------



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

So, what is the latest news? Did this cure the overheating?


----------



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

Toatlly cured, I have not had anymore overheating problems at all! Keep in mind that I also have an oil cooler


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

keep 2 bottles for water in old 2 liter soda bottles 1 x-tra cap in pocket with small hole punched in it for every ride. will flush rad out or if not needed, soak the guy your riding with.:rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i racked my highlifter radiator kinda would defete the purpose for me cause i hit the deep 1's .. and yes there directions suck


----------



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

I may have to try this next summer. I don't do a whole lot of just mudding, but when I do get into just a little bit mine starts to run hot. It don't take very much mud at all on the radiator to make these brutes run hot. I already have an oil cooler, which seemed to help, but did not cure the problem. I have about decided that the kawie radiator just simply is not large enough for these engines.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

agreed:flames:too hot


----------

